# driving to PV



## katema (Aug 16, 2012)

Im thinking of driving my car from Los angeles to puerto vallarta. I read the posts from several years ago, but what is the latest? safe, not saft? which route, thru which border. Is it pretty much a 4 day journey if I drive from early morn to sunset? thanks so much. Oh...and the car remains registered in the US, so what can I expect to pay for insurance? cheaper if for a longer period of time? Kate


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

You will get more information on this site, if you are FB friend them there. The FB has much more info.
On the Road in Mexico A Comprehensive Travel Guide to Safe Driving, Camping and RVing in Mexico
It is a three day trip, yes insurance is less by the year.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Driving to PV*



katema said:


> Im thinking of driving my car from Los angeles to puerto vallarta. I read the posts from several years ago, but what is the latest? safe, not saft? which route, thru which border. Is it pretty much a 4 day journey if I drive from early morn to sunset? thanks so much. Oh...and the car remains registered in the US, so what can I expect to pay for insurance? cheaper if for a longer period of time? Kate


Hi;

Been doing that trip off an on for over 40 years. Love it, much more fun than flying. Last trip was
this February 2012. My wife is security concience and a Mexican National, so we have some general safety tips for you. Especially in the summer, we like to make it by night fall to towns on the Sea of Cortez as it's a lot cooler there to spend a restful night.

Actually Drug Cartel wise, you'll be traveling in one of the safest corridors in Mexico. It's controlled (except at the border towns than can become contested), by the Sinaloa Cartel and "El Chapo", who issues specific orders not to kidnap, nor extort the civilians-including us Gringos. That doesn't mean his guys aren't up at night looking for a better ride; like a new 4 x 4, V-8 pickup truck, or Suburban, or Tahoe, same equipped but with dark glass windows. Have any of that, and you might be a target driving around at night.

1.) Never, ever and then still never drive at night. Want a Bull raped around your hood and windows? Oh, and most of the 4 x 4 truck high jacking occurs at night. Seem's reasonable?

2.) For the most safety take the Interstate to Yuma, then Tucson and cross over at Nogales taking Mexican Hwy. 15 all the way to Tepic. I personally like the pure, open range Hwy. 2 from (across from Yuma) to Magdalena and Santa Ana connecting with the major Hwy 15 from Nogales to Mexico City. BUT, yes it's called "Smuggler's Gulch" for a reason, and if you got caught there at night broke down you might be asking "Coyote's" or Drug Runners from the Cartels for help or a ride. Not nice!

3.) Get off at 8:30 AM from Tucson and even stopping at the south of Nogales at Aduana to register your car and get your Tourist Visa you can comfortably make it into San Carlos - Guaymas by night fall. Good place to stop for modern restaurants coffee shops is Hermosillo, as you do have to drive through there on Hwy. 15. Guaymas Shrimp dinners are some of the best in the World. Careful to not go much over the speed limit as the Federal Hwy. Police are using radar. Just drive sensibly.

Do not stop in Culiacan unless your up for high adventure! It's the home of "El Chapo" and the Sinaloa Cartel. Your definitely not a target there, but nor were probably over 100 people now residing in the local cemetery, hit from cross fire. Although I've known plenty of people that don't mind stopping in there for gas and eating, and had no problems. It's a probability game is all as far as danger. I'ts the Capital City of Sinaloa.

4.) Get off early by 8:30 AM from Guaymas/San Carlos and you can make it to Mazatlan by dark - it's like 500 miles. We've never been able to make it past Mazatlan in less than two nights as it surely is "The Pearl of the Pacific". You're going to PV, but Mazatlan has a better life style as far as we're concerned. We just came back two days ago from 5 days there. It is hotter than PV in the summer time on any given day it doesn't rain though.

5.) When you get to Tepic, about half way around the "Periferico Hwy." you will see an exit to your right for Puerto Vallarta and Xalisco. Tepic is 170-190 miles south of Mazatlan. New Toll road and you can make it in 3:17 minutes. That's Hwy. 200 and will take you all the way along a two lane-slow moving, beautiful ride through the jungle. If you get into Tepic later than say 4:00 PM don't try and make it all the way to PV. It can easily take 3 hours (4-5 hours on weekends) to make that 95 miles. Weekends are dangerous as the "Juniors" coming/going to Guadalajara-PV will often be drunk crossing dangerously out into oncoming traffic around curves, when they can't even see what's coming. 

Expect about 12 stops between Nogales and Tepic for;
1.) Aduana checks
2.) Federal Troops looking for Drug/Gun runners
3.) Agricultural Inspections
4.) PJG, State Police random stops looking for Drugs/Guns. These guys have been asking some
very stupid questions of late - we don't think they're very well trained. Always have your Visa, ID and Car Papers readily available.

Don't be alarmed by all those Military guys with M-16's and M-50's, they are there for you protection and make you feel safe.

Have a great, safe trip.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Kate, the above from Cuylers is very good. I looked at Rutas Punta a Punta for Nogales to PV and it followed that route. It showed total of 1630km(about 1000mi), 16 & 1/2 hours and 1,098 of tolls in pesos. Would think that stopping in the two places suggested would make a pretty easy drive. BTW, you can search comparable insurance online. Insurance is cheaper on a daily basis the longer the period but not necessarily in total cost shorter to longer period.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I just drove down in June, spent first night in Nogales, AZ, then easily drove to Los Mochis second night, then you can easily drive to Vallarta the third. 
You can get order your TIP and insurance online, it will make your first day into Mexico easier. I use Lewis and Lewis, but I know everyone has their favorite insurance company.
This last time we drove west on 54 to the coast then south closer to the coast before meeting 200, was it faster, I don't think so, but the change in scenery was nice.

I don't think we were ever stopped, just waved through.
We all drive differently, I'd rather move along, I don't see much of interest in between. My only temptation has been to go to Copper Canyon, still haven't done that. 
Enjoy your travels.


----------



## trkdrivinfool (Feb 19, 2009)

All above excellent advice, I myself am drivinfg from Acapulco to Canada on monday and crossing at Nogales, running the toll road is fine, when I came down I ran 200 all the way to Aca from PV and enjoyed it really winding hwy though, awesome drive along the coast in Sept. absolutely no safety problems. The army checkpoints are very professional and always one personal speaks engish. I always kept a case of cold coke in cooler to hand out after inspections. They loved that, standing around in full armour gets hot! Rarely stopped for inspection and I was travelling solo! Relax and enjoy!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*How about Baja?*



katema said:


> Im thinking of driving my car from Los angeles to puerto vallarta. I read the posts from several years ago, but what is the latest? safe, not saft? which route, thru which border. Is it pretty much a 4 day journey if I drive from early morn to sunset? thanks so much. Oh...and the car remains registered in the US, so what can I expect to pay for insurance? cheaper if for a longer period of time? Kate


Have you thought about driving down Baja and taking the ferry from La Paz over to either Mazatlan, (15 hour ferry ride - fairly expensive) or Topolobampo/Los Mochis (6 hours/$200 ballpark)? 
You would have to get your temporary vehicle import permit at the ferry terminal in La Paz/Pichilingue, since no vehicle permit is required for Baja, but is required before being allowed on the ferry to the mainland.
You arrive in Topolobampo around 10 pm, so stay either there, or 25 miles down the road in Los Mochis. Then it's a 4-5 hour drive next day to Mazatlan, stay overnight there, then drive to PV the next day.
We enjoyed the ferry trip, and the scenery driving down Baja is wonderful.


----------

